# Caster recommendations



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

I need to make a mobile stand for my router table and I need casters to wheel it out then put it back against the wall. I want some locking casters as well as non locking ones but should I have some swivel and some not? Just curious what you think


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Swivels on all four corners makes it much easier to navigate around the shop


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have found when you use locking casters on all 4 legs, only 2 of the casters are accessible to be locked; the other 2 are hidden from view. I would use a caster with at least a 4" diameter wheel, urethane tires, ball bearings on both swivel and wheel and a brake on 2 casters only, both wheel and swivel. Check www.surpluscenter.com. They have great prices on casters.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

Another good supplier is GreatLakescaster.com


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

I like swivels in all 4 corners, otherwise you end up having to lift and slide 1 side. As MrRon says, at any one pt, 2 of the casters tend to want to hide out of sight, but it easy enough to kick them around where you can access them. I use steelex D2598 casters. They are double locking which means they lock the wheels and the rotation which makes for a very stable platform. The parts are all metal as well for durability. The wheels are a grey rubber which is non marring if that's important. So far the best supplier I have found is Grizzly at 6.75 each but there are other suppliers as well. Only problem with Grizzly is their shipping is rather high. Steelex makes a large variety of casters, I find the 3" D2598 to be plenty large enough, but I'm sure there is a 4" version out there if you look. I don't care for the hard plastic wheels in most casters, and detest the plastic construction of the critical parts in the harbor freight cheap casters.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

+1 on the steelex D2598 casters. See the uploaded pics; the amazon image isn't correct. I uploaded a pic of the correct casters.
My tablesaw is on a custom built base (see my projects) that has those under it and they work fine.

I like 4 swivel casters as well.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks. i will look into the Steelex's. I had some casters from HF on a tool cart i made years ago and they worked fine, but its not a machine i'm passing wood through. I dont think those casters wouldve locked as much as i'd like


----------



## etumos (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow I am sold on the Steelex casters and just ordered a set of 4. It will be nice having something that also locks the swivel and I had no clue something like that was available. Thanks for the tip gents


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

i agree with MrRon…


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

All I have to say is 4" really!! What are you rolling in gravel? 2" is plenty big enough for a router table. Heck my Delta mobile base for my TS only has 2" casters and it rolls fine with a PM 66 sitting on it (probably over 600#).


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Depends on how clean a shop you keep and how many extension cords on the floor. My floor is quite unlevel (hills and valleys) and the smaller diameter wheels have some trouble rolling through them and all the shavings and wood bits that get on the floor. Especially around my lathe. i would go at least 3" for my shop.


----------



## LarrynKy (Feb 1, 2013)

I like the gray colored rubber casters at Lowes…


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I like these. Retractable.

http://www.amazon.com/WoodRiver-141550-Retracting-Casters-Set/dp/B0035YAT6I/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1369789569&sr=8-3&keywords=retractable+casters


----------



## LarrynKy (Feb 1, 2013)

Those retractable ones that Cutworm linked look good….


----------



## etumos (Apr 26, 2013)

I agree the retractable look nice. But I prefer a sifter wheel that can roll over small debris without hard shoving.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

So which is better to use, Polyurethane wheels or the gray rubber ones? 
Does one last longer than the other? 
Does one grip better? 
Either one get a flat spot sitting too long?


----------

